# Another Llama ?



## jdomep (Feb 4, 2008)

I was at work thismorning and D said he wants a Llama for his farm in OH (raises cattle there too) and didn't know if he should get 1 or 2 or male/female? And is there a Llama connection web page like gotdonkeys or dreamhorse etc?

Thanks


----------



## minie812 (Feb 4, 2008)

If he wants it strickly for guard one llama is idea and needs to be at least two yrs old and gelded if a male. I bought Tony at one and the lady held him for almost a year for me (I paid for boarding) because I wanted an Appy color. You can usually go to a exotic animal sale and get one for a reasonable amount from 75- on up. I think you do not want one that is to bonded to humans as they can get pushy. Tony follows me around at feeding time and eats out of the bucket as I feed the minis but is not mean.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Are Llamas good for guarding from coyotes ?

I have a client who needs something to put out with the cows to keep the coyotes away. She was thinking about a donkey.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## minie812 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, they are good for Coyotes that is why I had bought him. They do have to bea minimum of two yrs old, but we have watched him chase them across the pasture. Average weight on a male llama is 400-600 lbs. We have cattle in the pasture nx to our's and he goes over and sniffs them so he doesn't seem to have a problem with cows. He does fine with our dogs but will take off after any stray right away.p.s. we do have a jenny donkey also for guard.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks !

I'll pass the info on.


----------



## outlawridge (Feb 4, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites for ya!






http://www.llama.org/

http://www.sheep101.info/201/guardians.html

http://www.llamas.co.uk/Pages/livestockguards.htm


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 4, 2008)

OH!






Sure seems to be alot of llama talk lately. I think we all need one or two,



just cause Tony and Farrah said we do









, now what better excuse could we possible have?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 4, 2008)

I think I told y'all that I have a friend with several Llamas. Did I mention that she has them trained to carry packs, and pull carts? Or that she spins their wool into yarn and weaves with it?


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Feb 5, 2008)

My Mother (Ce) is trying to convince me that I need to take these 2 llamas she was offered. She cant stand seeing a empty barn and pasture. little does she know, that I am going to be taking a donkey or two from her, and its going to be MY CHOICE,(did you get that Mom??) plus our two boys (ages 3 and 5) each have a horse over by Moms, which we will probably bring over to our barn. SHe would have my stalls filled in no time, if it was up to her!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 20, 2008)

i have worked around llamas for five years and have trained and shown for 3. i am completly against the use of llamas as guard animals. I would suggest guard dogs. because a llama can defeat one caninie but a pack well your llama will probably be killed. this is what happen to one of our non guarding llamas and currently we are down top 27.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 20, 2008)

Regardless of what type of animal is used...it should NEVER be bought with the sole purpose of protection against predators. No animal will be able to defend itself against a pack, of wild dogs ot coyotes. I have donkeys and I wouldnt be without mine helping to guard the mini horses..but you do need to use common sense when purchasing a guard animal. You can also help by putting up good fencing, electric, (inside and out) lights, and radios. Even LGD's when up against a pack will have a tough chance. BUT~~ put everything together and it can make a differance.


----------



## Charlene (Feb 20, 2008)

just happened to see this topic and i have to agree, if you put a llama up against a pack of dogs or coyotes, the llama will lose miserably. i've seen it first hand and it is not a pretty sight.

i have also seen people bring a llama home, toss it out into a pasture to guard and then never trim its toenails, never shear it, never deworm it, never vaccinate it, never handle it. they need the same care our horses do and i think it's sad to see these lovely animals so often neglected.

i had two llamas, had them for several years. they were very docile, very sweet to work around but there are not too many that do not have to be restrained for toenail clipping, shearing, vaccinations. the breeder i got my llamas from specifically asked me if i intended to use one or both as guard animals. i told her i had no such intention, they were simply going to be pets. she said good, then we can talk...she would not have sold them to me had i said yes and she will not knowingly sell to anyone who intends to use the llama as a guard animal.


----------



## ~Dan (Mar 21, 2008)

Charlene said:


> just happened to see this topic and i have to agree, if you put a llama up against a pack of dogs or coyotes, the llama will lose miserably. i've seen it first hand and it is not a pretty sight.
> 
> i have also seen people bring a llama home, toss it out into a pasture to guard and then never trim its toenails, never shear it, never deworm it, never vaccinate it, never handle it. they need the same care our horses do and i think it's sad to see these lovely animals so often neglected.
> 
> i had two llamas, had them for several years. they were very docile, very sweet to work around but there are not too many that do not have to be restrained for toenail clipping, shearing, vaccinations. the breeder i got my llamas from specifically asked me if i intended to use one or both as guard animals. i told her i had no such intention, they were simply going to be pets. she said good, then we can talk...she would not have sold them to me had i said yes and she will not knowingly sell to anyone who intends to use the llama as a guard animal.


exactly, many people do not take into account of the llamas well fare. All though some breeders suggest the use of llamas as guards everyone at Strawberry Hill Llama Farm(best farm in the world



) all agree with the fact that llamas are good for everything else but guarding.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 21, 2008)

:



minie812 said:


> If he wants it strickly for guard one llama is idea and needs to be at least two yrs old and gelded if a male. I bought Tony at one and the lady held him for almost a year for me (I paid for boarding) because I wanted an Appy color. You can usually go to a exotic animal sale and get one for a reasonable amount from 75- on up. I think you do not want one that is to bonded to humans as they can get pushy. Tony follows me around at feeding time and eats out of the bucket as I feed the minis but is not mean.






I agree about using common sense. We do have good fencing And Tony is with a big horse a donkey and brought in at night or when we are not home. I do NOT leave any of my animals in the pasture even if I just have to run into town for awhile. They are all brought up into their pens and locked up...I worry to much about them when I am gone. Besides Tony loves to sleep in the barn or by his favorite tree.


----------

